# Blood lilly finally bloomed..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I usually get two blooms from this one. Sorry it's crooked but I didn't want to cut it..


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats awesome!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Whoa! Never seen one of those. Great shot and the black background really make the flower's color stand out. I guess I don't understand what you mean by being crooked. looks natural to me.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome Arlon


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful image all around.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thank you, thank you,thank you!, inow know the name of that flower.
i have a empty lot next door to me and we mow it same as our own yard and every year this flower comes up abd blooms and of course i mow around it but i have had people come up, get out of there car and go look at it.
* ---(HAY DONT CUT THAT FLOWER THATS MINE!)---
*again thanks for the pic.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. This one was transplanted from my moms collection. She has about a dozen of them. They are bulbs so I just dug one of hers out a few winters back and put it in a large pot. Every year it seems to divide and I have more shoots. Got 4-5 shoots this year so maybe I'll get another flower. Started with one flower, then two last year so maybe I'll get three this year. Definately an unusual plant. They stay dormant until pretty late in the year, they just came up a few weeks ago... 

One thing you can't tell from the picture is that this thing is almost the size of a vollyball..


Terry, you should be able to easily transplant that one next door to a pot or your own yard. Just dig carefully so you don't destroy the bulb.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is one good looking flower shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...and I thought it was just a rare Texas Red Dandelion...nicely done my friend!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

that's a lilly? wow. it's gorgeous. and it's framed beautifully too Arlon. like grayfish, i think it's very natural looking. awesome.

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's a lilly alright. Here's a little more info from a commercial bulb site HERE.

More detailed info HERE.


----------

